# Is Sublimation can be done only on higher polyester content fabric?



## designaddict (Apr 3, 2009)

Hi....I ma quite worried about doing a sublimation print on a garment which is 85% cotton and 15% polyester jersey.Can anyone help me what would be the result and is it advisable to proceed......?


----------



## D.Evo. (Mar 31, 2006)

Dye sublimation *doesn't work* on cotton. Sublimation inks will not bond to cotton fibres. Only 15% percent of your image will transfer onto the garment - on the polyester part of it. 

The higher content of polyester - the better print you will get: so 100% poly - 100% of the image transferred onto the garment, if you have 65/35% poly/cotton blend it means 35% of the vibrancy will be lost, resulting in a "vintage"/"distressed" look.


----------



## familyfanclub (Jan 22, 2008)

Will dye sublimation work on 100% Polyester Fleece?


----------



## IYFGraphics (Sep 28, 2009)

Yes it will....but you have to watch fleece because some of the garments have a cotton shell on the outside.

Hope this helps.


----------



## mazinger (May 17, 2007)

you may try micro fiber too... go to big name store w.... 
buy one or two i buy one t shirt and try all over different transfers types we have to waste a little $$$ but i decide how its look....look for sales buy and save for demos in the future.....


----------

